# Magia por categorías > Magia de Cerca >  Gomas elasticas

## eloy

Lo siento por que se que deberia de buskarlo en el buskador pero eske no me aclaro mucho...perdonad mi estupidez...Aber como no se tecnicismos de magia ablo en una gerga mas comun...Aber me gustaria hacer trucos de magia con gomas elasticas,turcos que las gomas se atraviesan unas a otras,el truco que las gomas cogen una forma,estrellas,figuras.....Como puedo empezar??existen libro que te dicen trucos y todo eso no?Me gustaria saber donde puedo comprar un buen libro (en español) y el material que se requiera...No tengo ninguna tienda de magia cerca de casa asique si es comprar es por internet mejor.Gracias.

----------


## cor3

En tiendamagia.com tienes lo necesario para que empieces a explorar el mundo de las gomas elásticas.

*Artículos recomendados por su calidad y precio*

__________________________________________________  __



60 págs. 15 x 21 cms. 78 dibujos. Encuadernado en rústica

'Micromagia Con Gomitas Elásticas' - Dexter, René

__________________________________________________  __




 Bandas Elasticas 'Estrella'


__________________________________________________  __


100 unidades por paquete
Bandas Elásticas Japonesas de Colores



Aquí tienes todos los resultados de la búsqueda gomas elásticas en el foro MAGIAPOTAGIA.

----------


## eloy

Entonces eso es lo que necesito??en el libro explica todo no??Ahora mi economia es bastante prekaria asique comprare solo el libro y las gomas normales...Por que las de estrella como las usaria??Gracias por la info...

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

He leído por allí que para hacer el juego de las gomas que se atraviesan es muy recomendable que las gomas sean del mismo color.

Ahi tienes unos post sobre gomas bastante interesantes.

http://www.magiapotagia.com/viewtopi...light=elastrix

http://www.magiapotagia.com/viewtopi...light=elastrix

http://www.magiapotagia.com/viewtopi...light=elastrix

http://www.magiapotagia.com/viewtopi...light=elastrix

http://www.magiapotagia.com/viewtopi...light=elastrix

http://www.magiapotagia.com/viewtopi...light=elastrix

Se recomiendan desde DVD y libros. Yo he buscado "elastrix" en el buscador.

----------


## mariete15

Wenisimos los de elastrix!

----------


## karlk

Nose si te interesan los videos, pero dan harlan tiene 2 tomos que so muy buenos. 
Espero ser de ayuda
Salu2!

----------


## ExTrEm0

Estoy de acuerdo, los videos de Dan Harlan son muy buenos para ello.

----------


## jose castiñeiras gonzalez

hay un dvd muy bueno de joe rindfleisch llamado " extreme rubberband magic ( obviamente debes saber ingles a no ser que lo encuentres en español

----------


## magikko

para el truco de las bandas elasticas k se atraviezan prefiero k no sean del mismo color, hay un tipo de ligas k son un poco transparentes, yo prefiero k la k atraviaza sea de ese tono y la k se keda kieta k se un tono mas oscuro, siento k el efeco se ve mejor asi, ademas al ser iguales no falta el k te diga: es k las cambiaste de dedo y bla bla bla... y dice y habla como si supiera todo el secreto aun k lo hallas hecho perfectamente, por eso me gusta mas k sean iguales pero de tonalidad diferente para desaparecer el "las cambiaste de dedos" aunk hay rutinas completas con ligas de colores y trucos muy buenos. saludos!

----------


## sacrone

Estoy contigo magikoko, a mi tampoco me gusta hacer ese efecto con gomas del mismo color por lo mismo que dices tu. la gente enseguidfa saca conclusiones absurdas. Por cierto que tal resultado os da el efecto del billete que cambia de gomas?? de los que yo hago es uno de los que mas impresion magica deja en los que lo ven.

----------


## Ella

pues yo el de las gomas que se atraviesan si las hago del mismo color, para mi es lo mejor, ayuda mucho a la ilusion de "atravesar" sobre todo si se frota despacito, en cambio para otro donde se quiere recalcar el hecho de que las gomas se han cruzado (una dentro de otra) y que se vea claramente si uso de distinto color

----------


## Platiquini

Yo el de las gomas que se atraviesan lo hago con gomas del mismo color, porque, en mi opinión, ayuda a hacer creer que la goma que deliberadamente se puso detrás de la otra aún está ahí una vez realizada la trampa.
El de las gomas que atraviesan el billete doblado también me gusta mucho, causa buen efecto.
Recientemente aprendí el de meter un anillo de forma aparentemente inverosímil en una goma sujetada por ambos meñiques. Viene explicado en el primer volumen del set "Daniel García Proyect".

----------


## Bladimir Rojas

Unos amigos magos del FRAMA (Paolo y Mauricio), hacen el Linking rubber bands (conocido tb como crazy man's handcuffs) y luego las ingresan nuevamente al linking . Me parece bueno para darle continuidad.

----------


## PoLeTe

Yo tengu el libro de las gomitas elasticas de Dexter, Rene i pa mi opinion ubiera preferio otro libro pk excepto dos o tres trucos los demas son bastante sosos.

----------


## OMARCiNN

HOLA Q TAL..OJALA ME PUEDAN AYUDAR....
ALGUIEN SABE COMO HACER UN TRIANGULO RECTANGULO CON LAS LIGAS
ACOMODARLAS DE TAL FORMA Q AL PONERLAS EN LA MANO Y DESPUES ESTIRAR LA MANO Y LOS DEDOS SE FORME UN TRIANGULO RECTANGULO CON LAS MANOS.....ESPERO PUEDAN AYUDARME

----------


## susilin27

en un buscador de descargas pones "la magia de cerca de Pablo Segobriga"
 te descargas el enlace pdf
 y ya tienes el libro en dicho libro hablan de ello.

----------


## ignoto

> en un buscador de descargas pones "la magia de cerca de Pablo Segobriga"
>  te descargas el enlace pdf
>  y ya tienes el libro en dicho libro hablan de ello.


En este foro está prohibido por las normas fomentar la piratería.

Voy a solicitar formalmente tu amonestación.

----------


## susilin27

no es pirateria dicho libro no esta sacado al mercado por eso lo dije si estuviera sacado al mercado no diria nada a parte es un buen libro..... pero en fin hagan lo que crean mas oportuno yo lo dije por ayudar ya que ese libro no esta comercializado si quieren busquenlo y lo veran que no esta comercializado y la unica forma de sacar el libro es esa.
pido mil disculpas no volvere hablar de gestor de descargas solamente del libro pero nadie lo encontrara si no es por ese metodo .
Porque no esta sacado al mercado pues muy facil por los costos ..... pero en fin yo no soy quien para decir una cosa o otra que el administrador haga lo que crea mas oportuno

----------


## zaphod

> no es pirateria dicho libro *no esta sacado al mercado* por eso lo dije si estuviera sacado al mercado no diria nada a parte es un buen libro..... pero en fin hagan lo que crean mas oportuno yo lo dije por ayudar ya que ese libro no esta comercializado si quieren busquenlo y lo veran que no esta comercializado y la unica forma de sacar el libro es esa.


http://www.pablosegobriga.com/ (sección area secreta/mercadillo )

Es raro que exista un libro suyo ( o unas notas de conferencia ) y no las venda en su web junto con todo lo demás que comercializa.

Un saludo

----------


## susilin27

a ver lo digo porque lo conozco en la pagina que acabas de pasar casi todo se puede descargar muy pocas cosas no se pueden descargar a mi ese libro me lo pasaron por lo tanto si me lo pasaron es porque se puede descargar una cosa diferente es el curso que el da el curso que el da los alumnos tienen que tomar notas a papel este es un libro escrito.... por lo tanto es un libro que no esta en venta le acabo de preguntar a uno de los miembros del foro por si acaso y me ha dicho lo puedes ver perfectamente lo puedes pasar no pasa nada

----------


## humorymagia

Buenas, yo solo he visto el DVD de Harlan.. inconveniente ( por lo menos para mi ) como siempre el idioma! Inglés.. Fue el primer DVD que me compre junto 25 efectos con Baraja Biselada...

----------


## FERNANDO OK

Prefiero el DVD de Dan Harlan, el librito de las gomas elasticas me parece demasiado escaso, aunque su precio es bastante asequible. El problema del DVD, como dice Miguel el Mago, es el idioma.

----------


## eidanyoson

Dan Harlan tiene al menos, 3 DVD sobre gomas elásticas aparte de otro llamado Band-shark, que es el que conoce todo el mundo.

 También hay algunas cosillas de Joe Rindfleisch (Extreme Rubber Band)

 Aldo Colombini tiene un libro titulado "The Band" con algunos juegos con gomitas y cartas. 

Luego tienes el efecto "Pinnacle" de Russ Niedzwiecki  o como se escriba;

 Y hay unas notas,  de Vinny Marini con alguna técnica muy curiosa que puedes comprar en su página (de ahí es el linking bands que hago yo, aunque yo le añado una rotura y recomposición a la goma).

 Hay más (aparte de lo ya te han dicho), pero de memoria no me acuerdo.

 Espero que sirva de ayuda.

----------


## marcoayon

Me haces recordar viejos tiempos

Yo empece con las ligas y justamente con los de dan harlan me parecen los mejores, buscalos son muy buenos, yo los tengo aun.

A mi no me preocupa hacerlo del mismo color o con colores distintos, a mi lo que me preocupa es las presentacion que le doy, eso es mas importante creo yo. Por mi lado yo siempre decia que desde niños siempre nos enseñaron que dos cuerpos solidos no se pueden atravesar pero que con magia esa teoria no es cierta.....y booooom efectaso.

----------


## facuelmago

Hay un libro que escribio Palomeque acerca de las banditas.

Yo lo lei y conozco bastante este tema, si queres nos ponemos en contacto.

----------

